# Video: Intro to Agility



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Below are links to video of Shama at her last night of her eight-week Introduction to Agility class. Our trainer said Shama is a natural and has no fear, and we had a lot of fun. Shama will be 18 months old on December 7. (I'm sure if Shama had a different handler, she'd be truly amazing. I am still fairly uncoordinated, and even when I intellectually understand concepts - toss the treat before she jumps; click to mark the behavior, then reward; only enter the weave poles/go through my legs from the left, etc. - my body still messes things up. Oh well! I'll probably improve, and, even if I don't, we will still be able to have fun together. Shama likes the running and jumping of agility more than the sit stays and down stays of obedience!) I encourage everyone to give Agility a try if you have the chance!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/25t0lq73vtvp2wy/2016 11 14 End of Intro To Agility 1.MTS?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/kd9x4y5excievtp/2016 11 14 End of Intro To Agility 2.MTS?dl=0


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely adorable! She looks like she loves it too!!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Yay Shama! Love it, especially the little jog onto the a-frame only to turn back and look at you like "What? Isn't this what I'm supposed to do next?" Just darling  Nino gravitates to the a-frame too. His first time ever seeing one, it was regulation height and he just ran right up without any command. Both he and Mario like being high and surveying the area :laugh:

Also, definitely agree with the encouragement for others to try agility. Even if you have no plans in competing, doing a foundations class is a great way to build your dogs confidence and the bond you have with your dog. There's also less pressure on the handling aspect if you don't plan on competing


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Shama is just too good. She's clearly is having fun, and also just wants to please you...and get some treats  Very sweet.

My non-hav boy, Watson, is starting an Intro to Agility class on Thursday. He's a bit of a worry wart, and I'm not sure if he'll like the atmosphere or worry about the other dogs. I know he loves to run fast and learn things, so I'm hoping he can build some confidence. If he's too stressed, I'm going to let Lola take the rest of the classes.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job, Shama! Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What kind of dog is Watson?


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

That was a joy to watch! She looked like she was having so much fun and couldn't wait to get to the next station! I can't wait to watch your progress!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! Shama is one happy girl getting to do this class I can tell! 
We enjoyed the videos.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love watching Shama! Looks like she is enjoying herself. She's as cute as can be! 😍


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

She's amazing! :laugh2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Good show, Shama and Mama! :thumb: Shama and Ricky could almost be mirror images. Ricky has tried some agility and he thinks its just one big game. We were trying some unused props at a trainers yard. He did the teeter in two bounds. He exited the tunnel like shot out of a cannon. He ran across the high bar 5 feet off the ground. The person who owned the facility rolled her eyes and said, "it must be a male." ound: "You may want to get him in some agility classes this summer before he crashes and injures himself!" :crutch:

I love to watch Shama and all Havanese move. All you see is this floating fur ball with little feet under the fur going a mile a minute!

Ricky's Popi


----------

